# Accuracy on Fortis B42 Marine Master



## SHL-5

Hi folks, i just got a B42 Marine Master (black dial) & must say that i am very very impressed with its overall build quality & superb legibility on the dial. However, when i started to time it, its accuracy seems less impressive. Currently running at about +12 secs a day. Is that the norm for B42 Marine Master or the movement takes time to 'run in' ? 
Well, i am actually quite ok with +12 secs a day but its just that i have 2 other Fortis watches & they both run at COSC standards, i.e +/- 2 to 4 secs a day. My B42 day date Flieger for example runs at only -2 secs a day which is very commendable for a non COSC certified watch. 

Hoping to hear from other B42 MM users.


----------



## slb

SHL-5 said:


> Hi folks, i just got a B42 Marine Master (black dial) & must say that i am very very impressed with its overall build quality & superb legibility on the dial. However, when i started to time it, its accuracy seems less impressive. Currently running at about +12 secs a day. Is that the norm for B42 Marine Master or the movement takes time to 'run in' ?
> Well, i am actually quite ok with +12 secs a day but its just that i have 2 other Fortis watches & they both run at COSC standards, i.e +/- 2 to 4 secs a day. My B42 day date Flieger for example runs at only -2 secs a day which is very commendable for a non COSC certified watch.
> 
> Hoping to hear from other B42 MM users.


Don't have a MM yet, but that's roughly what my B-42s do too.
I'm not in the least bothered as I switch them up often, so I'm always adjusting them.
If it were my ONLY watch, I might get it (I forget the term here) "adjusted" by a pro which from what I understand costs money, but can be tuned to be much more accurate.
Congrat's and good luck - I'm sure you'll get your answer soon here.
Lots of great knowledgeable folks.

Scott


----------



## jdsto

Not to be an ass but if you want an accurate watch you should get a quartz watch for $10 which would be accurate to 10sec a year. Mechanical watches never have that kind of accuracy.

Most people and situations do not require better accuracy than you are describing 1.5minutes per week. My mechanicals have accuracy similar to what you have described and it has never bothered me. I in fact do not normally check their accuracy. It is just part of my routine to set them occasionally. I believe we buy mechanical watches for their beauty and the artistry of the mechanics themselves (hence the popularity of display backs) not their accuracy


----------



## slb

jdsto said:


> Not to be an ass but if you want an accurate watch you should get a quartz watch for $10 which would be accurate to 10sec a year. Mechanical watches never have that kind of accuracy.
> 
> Most people and situations do not require better accuracy than you are describing 1.5minutes per week. My mechanicals have accuracy similar to what you have described and it has never bothered me. I in fact do not normally check their accuracy. It is just part of my routine to set them occasionally. I believe we buy mechanical watches for their beauty and the artistry of the mechanics themselves (hence the popularity of display backs) not their accuracy


A little gruff, but true.
I used to be a Seiko lover - never had to do anything.
Boring.
I like to look at, touch, and play with my watches *and wear 'em too.
The joy outweighs the lack of pinpoint accuracy.
YMMV


----------



## jdsto

My appologies for the gruffness.

My favourite watch right now is my Stowa Marine Original manual wind and non-hacking. Difficult to even synch it to determine its accuracy, but I love the way it looks and the display back without a rotor to obscure the movement.

Never been late to a meeting because my watch was set wrong. Been late for many other reasons but never because of my watch.

My next purchase I hope to be a B42 chronograph, regardless of its accuracy.


----------



## slb

Since my three Fortis all run fast, I'm never late :-!


----------



## DGMarnier

SHL-5 said:


> However, when i started to time it, its accuracy seems less impressive. Currently running at about +12 secs a day. Is that the norm for B42 Marine Master or the movement takes time to 'run in' ?
> 
> Well, i am actually quite ok with +12 secs a day but its just that i have 2 other Fortis watches & they both run at COSC standards, i.e +/- 2 to 4 secs a day. My B42 day date Flieger for example runs at only -2 secs a day which is very commendable for a non COSC certified watch.
> 
> Hoping to hear from other B42 MM users.


Although I agree that if its all about accuracy your better off with a $10 quartz watch. On the other hand I also believe there's something about a mechanical one that is able to maintain a degree of accuracy. To me if accuracy wasn't a part of the marvel I might as well strap a sun dial on my wrist. Since the original post clearly stated that he wasn't overly concerned about the deviation but was comparing the MM with his other Fortis watches. I can only say that I own two Fortis watches a B42 GMT Chrono and a Limited Edition GMT Chrono that is COSC and find the non certified one to pretty much be on par in terms of accuracy.


----------



## Tragic

DGMarnier said:


> Although I agree that if its all about accuracy your better off with a $10 quartz watch. On the other hand I also believe there's something about a mechanical one that is able to maintain a degree of accuracy. To me if accuracy wasn't a part of the marvel I might as well strap a sun dial on my wrist. Since the original post clearly stated that he wasn't overly concerned about the deviation but was comparing the MM with his other Fortis watches. I can only say that I own two Fortis watches a B42 GMT Chrono and a Limited Edition GMT Chrono that is COSC and find the non certified one to pretty much be on par in terms of accuracy.


Amen.
If one is paying relatively big money for a mech/auto, it should be better than +12 a day.
I don't believe in the whole "run in" period theory personally but I'd wait a few wks just for fun and then get it adjusted.
It can do much better than that, so why settle for less?


----------



## SHL-5

Thks for all the inputs but i guess you guys, especially jdsto missed the point i was trying to raise. I am not somebody new to the world of mechanical watches & i also know that a cheapo quartz watch will beat even an expensive mechanical in terms of absolute accuracy. 

As DGMarnier noted, the point i was trying to raise is that the B42 MM don't seem to perform as well as my 2 other Fortis watches. I mean comparing +/- 2 to 4 secs against +12 secs & all from the same stable. As mentioned earlier, i am perfectly fine with +12 secs a day. Maybe i shouldn't have asked but i am just curious to hear from other B42 MM users to see if their B42 MM are also running at +12 sec or probably just +/- 2 to 4 secs a day. I used to have mechanical watches from Oris & Hamilton & they all ran at about +15 to 20 secs a day. I even had a brand new Tudor Sub running at +35 secs a day....worse than a cheap mechanical Seiko 5....:-d

Having said that, i still love my B42 MM to bits. Even prefer it to the very popular Sinn U series.


----------



## slb

I guess for me, it was initially a shock.
Coming from the perfect world of high-end Seikos.
I suppose all these mechanical movements can be "tuned" but I change up so often, the amount is not worth the money.
If I only had ONE, and only wore ONE, I'd likely do it.
From what I've seen and read, Fortis seem to mostly run fast - which is good if your watch has to be off one way or an other :-!


----------



## heb

*It's movement--the common ETA 2824--is a crap shoot.*



SHL-5 said:


> Hi folks, i just got a B42 Marine Master (black dial) & must say that i am very very impressed with its overall build quality & superb legibility on the dial. However, when i started to time it, its accuracy seems less impressive. Currently running at about +12 secs a day. Is that the norm for B42 Marine Master or the movement takes time to 'run in' ?
> Well, i am actually quite ok with +12 secs a day but its just that i have 2 other Fortis watches & they both run at COSC standards, i.e +/- 2 to 4 secs a day. My B42 day date Flieger for example runs at only -2 secs a day which is very commendable for a non COSC certified watch.
> 
> Hoping to hear from other B42 MM users.


Hello,

You really never know what you are going to get from it in terms of average daily rate and stability of that rate. The wide range of your accuracies is par for the course with this movement and maybe a little better that one can expect.

You can expect a little better performance with a watch containing this movement that's COSC'd; at least that's been my experience.

Good luck with, and enjoy, your Fortis watches.
heb


----------



## heb

*This may give you more perspective on your watch's accuracy...*



SHL-5 said:


> Thks for all the inputs but i guess you guys, especially jdsto missed the point i was trying to raise. I am not somebody new to the world of mechanical watches & i also know that a cheapo quartz watch will beat even an expensive mechanical in terms of absolute accuracy.
> 
> As DGMarnier noted, the point i was trying to raise is that the B42 MM don't seem to perform as well as my 2 other Fortis watches. I mean comparing +/- 2 to 4 secs against +12 secs & all from the same stable. As mentioned earlier, i am perfectly fine with +12 secs a day. Maybe i shouldn't have asked but i am just curious to hear from other B42 MM users to see if their B42 MM are also running at +12 sec or probably just +/- 2 to 4 secs a day. I used to have mechanical watches from Oris & Hamilton & they all ran at about +15 to 20 secs a day. I even had a brand new Tudor Sub running at +35 secs a day....worse than a cheap
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I recently purchased a UTS diver with the same movement; it gained +12.5 seconds/day after the 1st week and was getting worst that that two days later when I finally put on something else. That rate represents the WORST accuracy of any watch I've purchased over the last 6 or 7 years--from Japanese movement based watches, to Chinese ones, and to Swiss movement watches.
> 
> If you want a much more accurate watch, get one with an ETA 2892 movement; usually ones that contain GMT features. Hamilton has some very reasonably priced ones.
> 
> Good luck,heb


----------



## Psmith.

My B-42 Flieger ran +15 out of the box. Had it regulated for free under warranty and it is now within COSC spec at a consistent +4 (regardless of position).

Cheers

PS: IMHO, running/breaking in is a myth.


----------



## cnmark

SHL-5 said:


> Hi folks, i just got a B42 Marine Master (black dial) & must say that i am very very impressed with its overall build quality & superb legibility on the dial. However, when i started to time it, its accuracy seems less impressive. Currently running at about +12 secs a day. Is that the norm for B42 Marine Master or the movement takes time to 'run in' ?
> Well, i am actually quite ok with +12 secs a day but its just that i have 2 other Fortis watches & they both run at COSC standards, i.e +/- 2 to 4 secs a day. My B42 day date Flieger for example runs at only -2 secs a day which is very commendable for a non COSC certified watch.
> 
> Hoping to hear from other B42 MM users.


Here's what Fortis says:








(From the back pages of the 2007 catalogue)

But the watches can do better - below my Marinemaster in "CH" position on a timer, showing +6sec/day. When worn she does about +8sec/day.

If the +12/day bother you you should have her regulated as long as she's under warranty. "Running in" falls under "watches myths".


----------



## SHL-5

cnmark said:


> Here's what Fortis says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (From the back pages of the 2007 catalogue)
> 
> But the watches can do better - below my Marinemaster in "CH" position on a timer, showing +6sec/day. When worn she does about +8sec/day.
> 
> If the +12/day bother you you should have her regulated as long as she's under warranty. "Running in" falls under "watches myths".


Wow, thks for the reassurance Cnmark. At least i know that my B42 MM is still running within the Fortis spec. I guess i'll just let it run for a while more before deciding whether to have it regulated or not. Somehow just don't really like the idea of having to open the case back to have the time regulated...especially on a diver's watch like this one.


----------



## Arachnodactyly

My MM runs about the same, +12 secs dial up out of the box. it's pretty normal for these watches, yes. If it bothers you you should go ahead and get it regulated. 'Running in' will make no difference. Unless you count until the oil dries up as running in...seriously i've never had a watch slow down in the first year or two, despite what they say.

Have it done by someone who will pressure test it afterwards, to ensure the water resistance.


----------



## SHL-5

Arachnodactyly said:


> My MM runs about the same, +12 secs dial up out of the box. it's pretty normal for these watches, yes. If it bothers you you should go ahead and get it regulated. 'Running in' will make no difference. Unless you count until the oil dries up as running in...seriously i've never had a watch slow down in the first year or two, despite what they say.
> 
> Have it done by someone who will pressure test it afterwards, to ensure the water resistance.


Hi Arachnodactyly, thks for sharing on how your MM runs. My MM has been running for couple weeks now & its rate has been rather consistant at +12 secs a day until 2 days ago when it suddenly dropped to +10 secs a day. Let's see how it fares in the next couple of weeks. I don't believe in 'running in' as well but my B42 Flieger started at +4 to 5 secs a day & after a few months, i noticed that it went down to -2 to 3 secs a day & remained at that rate until today.

Having said that, i am still enjoying plenty of wrist time with my MM. Simply love the legibility of this watch. Even more so when i notice people looking at my MM, fixed for a while.


----------



## Arachnodactyly

i'm deciding whether to keep mine or not. I've had it for a year, enjoyed it, but with the price hike i could probably get back a decent chunk of what i payed for it. Still deliberating, i definately still like it...they wear great for such a bold watch.


----------



## SHL-5

Arachnodactyly said:


> i'm deciding whether to keep mine or not. I've had it for a year, enjoyed it, but with the price hike i could probably get back a decent chunk of what i payed for it. Still deliberating, i definately still like it...they wear great for such a bold watch.


No matter what, i feel that all the watches in the B42 range are keepers. They are solid, robust & very durable. My MM & Flieger will not leave me for sure.


----------



## cnmark

shl-5 said:


> no matter what, i feel that all the watches in the b42 range are keepers. They are solid, robust & very durable. My mm & flieger will not leave me for sure.


+1 :-!


----------



## FinHurja

SHL-5 said:


> Well, i am actually quite ok with +12 secs a day but its just that i have 2 other Fortis watches & they both run at COSC standards, i.e +/- 2 to 4 secs a day. My B42 day date Flieger for example runs at only -2 secs a day which is very commendable for a non COSC certified watch.


I've been happy owner of brand new B-42 Flieger day date (M) with black dial for 48 hours now. During that time the new family member has done -4 secs. I'm impressed. Can I predict something regarding the accuracy in the future from this?


----------



## SHL-5

FinHurja said:


> I've been happy owner of brand new B-42 Flieger day date (M) with black dial for 48 hours now. During that time the new family member has done -4 secs. I'm impressed. Can I predict something regarding the accuracy in the future from this?


Hi Finhurja, congrats on being a new B42 Flieger owner. Its a robust & dependable watch ideal for everyday wear. With regards to its accuracy, seems like not all the B42 Fliegers performs equally. As mentioned, mine started with +4 secs a day & finally settled on -2 secs a day. Other B42 Flieger owners reported +15 secs with no change until it was regulated. So i guess it depends. Your B42 Flieger seems to be running very well out of the box so don't be too bothered about what to predict in the future. You've got a great watch so enjoy your new watch & wear it in good health.


----------



## Arachnodactyly

I keep meaning to get mine regulated, the dealer offered to have it done for free.

Anyway, i've decided to keep mine, i'm just being a bit ruthless at the moment about what i'm keeping and what has to make way. i've just bought a Nomos and i'm saving for either a JLC or a Glashutte Original. I think i'll change the MM up a bit with the rubber strap or if i can find a bracelet at a decent price i'll go for it.

*99.645.10M* for the B-42 MM right? £279 in the UK now, i think i'll hold off until i can find a deal on ebay or something.


----------



## SHL-5

Arachnodactyly said:


> I keep meaning to get mine regulated, the dealer offered to have it done for free.
> 
> Anyway, i've decided to keep mine, i'm just being a bit ruthless at the moment about what i'm keeping and what has to make way. i've just bought a Nomos and i'm saving for either a JLC or a Glashutte Original. I think i'll change the MM up a bit with the rubber strap or if i can find a bracelet at a decent price i'll go for it.
> 
> *99.645.10M* for the B-42 MM right? £279 in the UK now, i think i'll hold off until i can find a deal on ebay or something.


Great to hear that you are keeping your MM. Looks great in either rubber strap or SS bracelet. :-!


----------



## cnmark

Arachnodactyly said:


> *99.645.10M* for the B-42 MM right? £279 in the UK now, i think i'll hold off until i can find a deal on ebay or something.


Ref. no is right. They're bloody expensive nowadays.


----------



## XR1200

Got a B-42 black PVD titanium with carbon fiber dial since a bit more than a month now.
Following the accuracy carefully, depending of my daily activity I have between +4 to +6 seconds advance per day.
Reading all your posts it seems mine is quite accurate without being COSC.
Cheers


----------



## Gopher

I just picked up a new MM two weeks ago. Mine ran +15 sec/day out of the box; it is now down to +13 after constant daily wear. I, too, used to scoff at the run-in theory, but was advised by knowledgeable people on this forum last year (after purchasing a Pilot Pro) that the movement would settle in over the first few months, so should wait until then to regulate. Well, my Pilot Pro Day/Date, with the same 2836-2 movement as the MM, settled in very nicely over 3 months to only +2 sec./day, where it has been running consistently for the past ten months. I am hoping for the same from my MM.

Given this experience, I am now a believer in the run-in theory, but YMMV.


----------



## XR1200

My black PVD titanium carbon fiber B42 was +4 to +6 per day out of box.
After 3 months of daily wearing, it has a regular -5 per day what ever position, winding or activity.
My titanium carbon fiber chrono B42 LE has an impressive +15 per WEEK with being COSC...


----------



## B-42Woody

My Fortis MM runs +1 second per week! Yes, that's + one second over seven days. I have five watches and tend to wear each one for a week at a time. When I wear a watch, I wear it 24 hours/day - only taking it off for exercise and showering. My Seiko MM runs +10 sec per week and my Omega SMP runs -10 sec per week. I want another Fortis!!


----------



## Gopher

The run-in/settle-in theory is absolutely true for me: My Marinemaster is one-year-old today and has settled down to +8/day (from +15 out of the box). (My Flieger Chrono and Pilot Pro settled even more as noted above).


----------



## soke

B42 pilot pro,-0,5 sec/2days if worn, +4 sec/day if not worn. I think the temperature makes the difference. If it's not worn I store it in his box at 10-12 grades celsius. Sellita sw220-1 movement. From now on it's difficult to consider a non cosc watch having one so accurate.


----------



## aball

Reviving an old post but wanted to say that my brand new B42 Marinemaster (ETA2836-2) is running +16 seconds a day in the first three days of wrist time. I'm a little disappointed in that I have many cheaper automatics that do much better than that. Not to mention I bought a new Sinn 857S at the same time that is running at +1 a day with a UTC complication...although it did cost more. Maybe my Fortis will improve with wear even though I'm not really a believer in that theory. But whenever I look at it, the accuracy doesn't matter much. It's a big and beautiful watch that I love as much as all my others. The pic shows it on my 7.5" wrist.


----------



## cardgenius

Here are my 3:

B-47 Mysterious Planets runs +4/day, not sure which ETA it uses. 
B-42 Black(Valjoux 7750) runs +6/day. 
Spacematic(2824-2) ran +14/day. But with some quick adjustments I got down to +7/day.


----------



## burning777

My B-42 Marinemaster looses 4 seconds pr day when worn. It gains 10 seconds when not worn but only when stored with the face down. If I place it laying on the side it gains 1-2 seconds pr day. So I guess it is not only temperature but also the angle the watch is stored in that matters.


----------



## burning777

I just read the whole thread and the variation because of temperature and angle was mentioned before. 

I still love my watch. I only adjust it two times a year when changing for DST. I will set it five minutes ahead and when I have to change it again it will be just a little bit behind.


----------

